# What's Your Favorite Season? ( for fishing of course)



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Just a curiosity. I know mine but whats yours......and why?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Late fall. Mid November-early December. Less fisherman and hungry aggressive shallow bass.

Second favorite is post spawn. Late may-mid June. I always seem to do well then also. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

Summer, warm, relaxing, night fishing comfortably, normally lots of fish not all of size but the bigs mixed in. I also like it because you can wade rivers in an old pair of tennis shoes and shorts like I said relaxing


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Early spring for bass. Had a blast last year and spring will cure my cabin fever for bass fishing!

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Spring, summer, and fall. And maybe warm winters.  But if I have to pick, it'll be late spring- summer when the bass are hitting on frogs.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

This is a hard choice for me. I just got back from a trip to Cherokee Lake in TN. so I obviously love to fish in cold weather. We caught all kinds of fish. I love to fish the spring during the alewive spawn and throw Smack Jacks at night. About the only time I don't like to fish is in the heat of the summer.


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

gotta be spring. love when the crappie start going crazy.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

January 1st through 11:59pm December 31st


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

No comparison....SPRING!!!!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Tough one, but since you asked favorite and not "most productive", I have to say summer. I agree with Fishfourlife, there's nothing like wet wading a creek or shallow stretch of river when it's Africa hot out.

I think it's because it takes me back to when I was out of school for the summer, with not a care in the world.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Summer! Daylight till 10, warm water that feels great on hot hot days, no waders, fish everywhere. Cabrewers are annoying but bikini girls are not!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm going to go with summer too. Don't have to get bundled up in warmer clothes, and like pointed out before, more daylight to be fishing in.


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

I think my most anticipated time of year is spring, although I'm trying to winter fish just haven't found any good spots yet on the LMR where I mostly fish. But as for favorite, have to go with summer. Nothing like warm weather and flowing water, camping, fires and poles in the water. Wading and kayaking, and never knowing what's gonna be on the end of your hook. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

After reading all these I guess I don't have a favorite, I like something about all the seasons.


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm gnna havta say I'm partial 2 my spring fishing nothing compares 2 goin out for smallies n getting all big ones and the fight of a spring fish can b amazing! They bite hard and love 2 eat all day! Plus the days are still getting longer which means more fishing woo hoo!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

The best time to go fishing is every chance you get. There is always something to learn about angling. Don't sit at home and later hear about someone you know catching the fish you should have. Live to fish, fish to live, etc. ..............
Keep'er Wet Fishslyme


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Considering I began creek wading in July last year and began really tearing them up in late July and August. I will stay with that summer season. I had a miserable fall waiting on the fall bite which never happened for me. Then wet cold winter so far unable to get out as much. So right now summer 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

Summer, this past summer was like shooting fish in a barrel, I couldn't go wrong! I dont usually catch my biggest fish til fall but man those loooong summer days in the creek are where my mind goes when I start daydreaming. Love it!


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

I fish in all weather except really cold weather. My favorite is spring.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I like fall (Oct-Nov) best followed closely by pre-spawn in the spring.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

I have thought about this question for a while and I still have no real answer. I know winter is out of the equation, but I can't decide on which of the other three seasons are the best. I will have to say it is a three-way tie. All three have their pros and cons, but none really shine over the others. Wish I was fishing right now.


----------



## burley bass (Sep 17, 2011)

Its gotta be Spring, early Summer for me. Especially last year, man they were bitin'.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Favorite is early spring, really like summer as well. Fall always seems like a battle and well winter I just restock and prep for the next year.


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Early spring for me. I fish from the shore mostly so it's easier to catch big crappie and bass. The spillways are also really good for big saugeye early spring. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm gonna have to go with summer. I'm a morning fisherman so in the middle of the summer it gives me a lot more time to fish with daylight coming before 6am. I also like the summer pattern the most because it seems to be the most consistent. Not to mention the river gets low and easier to navigate.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

BassAddict83 said:


> I'm gonna have to go with summer. I'm a morning fisherman so in the middle of the summer it gives me a lot more time to fish with daylight coming before 6am. I also like the summer pattern the most because it seems to be the most consistent. Not to mention the river gets low and easier to navigate.


The water level is a very good point!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

August - November. Lake Erie: perch limits in the morning, big eyes in the afternoon.


----------

